# Monter un disque reseau avec Automator (ou AppleScript)



## jerome_istin (15 Février 2007)

Bonjour a tous !

Question du matin  

Je cherche, en vue de faire un backup sur un disque reseau avec Deja Vu, a monter automatiquement un disque reseau. Je pense toucher au but, tant avec Automator qu'avec AppleScript grace a des aides trouvees sur le net, mais dans les deux cas, si tout a l'air de bien se passer, le disque suppose monte n'apparait pas dans le finder.

Avec AppleScript, j'utilise:

tell application "Finder"
try
mount volume "smb://username: password@computername/sharename" (sans espace mais sinon cela devient un smiley)
delay 1
end try
end tell

avec computer name = Jerome Istin's Imac et sharename = Archives (nom du volume)

Avec Automator, j'utilise:

Get Server: smb:// Jerome Istin's iMac/Archives
Connect to server

Aie-je manque quelque chose quelque part ?

Si une bonne ame pouvait m'aider, je lui en serai reconnaissant...


----------



## CBi (1 Juin 2008)

Je fais remonter ce message car même problème pour une autre utilisation (se connecter à une bibliothèque iTunes partagée) = comment se connecter / faire monter automatiquement un volume distant ?


----------



## CBi (1 Juin 2008)

Puisque personne ne m'a répondu , je me suis débrouillé tout seul, avec l'Applescript suivant =

on run
	tell application "Finder"
		try
			mount volume "afp://<serverip>/<share name>" as user name "<username>" with password "<password>"
		on error
			display dialog "Erreur de connexion" & return & return & ¬
				"Réessayez plus tard" & return & return & ¬
				"ou vérifiez que le serveur est branché " buttons {"Okay"} default button 1
		end try
	end tell
end run


----------



## lesyl94 (26 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je pose la question dans ce topic car il me semble approprié à mon problème, quoique légèrement différent.
J'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider.

Je fais tourner un serveur Apache sur un MacPro 10.6 qui pointe sur des médias audio situés sur un NAS. Pour que les sons soient bien localisés et joués, le volume réseau doit être monté avec des privilèges spécifiques pour le serveur Apache.

Le programmeur du site m'a indiqué les commandes shell à lancer dans le terminal :

sudo mkdir /Volumes/SoundBank
sudo chown _www /Volumes/SoundBank
sudo -u _www mount -onoowners -t smbfs //_user: password_@a_dresseIPduNAS_/SoundBank /Volumes/SoundBank

Cela marche très bien "à la main", je dois cependant entrer le mot de passe de ma machine après la première ligne.
Le volume est monté par le user _www, n'apparait pas sur le bureau, mais le serveur Apache le voit et cela marche bien. (Je peux vérifier son montage en faisant "Aller au dossier..." /Volumes, et il apparait en alias.

Maintenant je désire monter ce volume automatiquement au démarrage du serveur.
J'ai cherché à le faire via un script automator que je lancerait au démarrage (compte/Ouverture), mais je ne sais absolument pas comment m'y prendre.
Si bêtement je crée un processus qui "Exécute un script shell" et que je recopie ces lignes, cela ne marche pas.
J'ai une réponse "sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified", et de plus je me demande bien comment faire pour inclure le mot de passe systeme dans le script.

J'imagine qu'il faut s'y prendre autrement, mais je suis un peu largué avec unix, donc y aller molo avec moi 

Merci d'avance


----------



## netgui (1 Juillet 2011)

Petit up. Le script pour monter le disque réseau marche impec, merci ! Dans mon cas j'enchaîne avec l'ouverture d'iTunes qui va ainsi pouvoir trouver sa bibliothèque sur un disque réseau partagé.

Petite question : comment faire pour que le script vérifie d'abord sir le disque est pas déjà monté et dans ce cas passe à l'opération suivante directement ? ca ferait gagner pas mal de temps car sinon le disqie des démonté puis remonter. Merci !


----------



## i@nY (3 Novembre 2011)

netgui a dit:


> Petit up. Le script pour monter le disque réseau marche impec, merci ! Dans mon cas j'enchaîne avec l'ouverture d'iTunes qui va ainsi pouvoir trouver sa bibliothèque sur un disque réseau partagé.
> 
> Petite question : comment faire pour que le script vérifie d'abord sir le disque est pas déjà monté et dans ce cas passe à l'opération suivante directement ? ca ferait gagner pas mal de temps car sinon le disqie des démonté puis remonter. Merci !


 
Bonjour,

Pourrais-tu me donner le script complet avec l'ouverture d'itunes dans la foulée ?


----------



## artbybolton (5 Novembre 2011)

Je suis preneur aussi


----------



## netgui (3 Mars 2012)

ET voilà, un peu en retard 


on run
tell application "Finder"
try
mount volume "afp://" as user name "" with password ""
on error
display dialog "Erreur de connexion" & return & return & ¬
"Réessayez plus tard" & return & return & ¬
"ou vérifiez que le serveur est branché " buttons {"Okay"} default button 1
end try
end tell

tell application "Finder"
activate
open application file "iTunes.app" of folder "Applications" of startup disk
end tell
end run

QQn aurait une solution pour mon souci : vérifier d'abord que le disque n'ets aps déjà monté auquel cas ne aps effectuer le montage ? merci ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h56 ----------

Hop, après une rapide auto-formation sur le site d'Apple, j'ia simplifié et ceci fonctionne pour régler mon souci :

if (list disks) does not contain "DiskStation" then
mount volume "afp://adresse-du-nas" as user name "username" with password "motdepasse"
end if

tell application "iTunes" to activate

Et voilou !


----------



## stéphane83 (4 Mars 2012)

Et d'ajouter directement le disque réseau dans les applications à ouvrir au démarrage c'est pas plus simple?


----------



## netgui (11 Avril 2012)

Pas si tu as plusieurs disques. Et pas top si ton disque n'est pas connecté au démarrage (par exemple en déplacement, fréquent dans mon cas). Sinon oui plus simple.


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Avril 2012)

Petit soft discret et efficace : Mtmounter pour ce type d'opération.


----------

